# Nuclear Eternity and Heavy Water



## Munchh (Apr 28, 2011)

Did anyone else see these two programmes Tuesday night? If not you might want to take a look.

The first one dealt with the subject of the nuclear waste repository under construction in Finland 500 metres underground.

http://www.channel4.com/programmes/nuclear-eternity

The second is about the Chernobyl incident.

http://www.channel4.com/programmes/heavy-water

I've not seen this footage before and found both films utterly fascinating and horrifying in turns.

Disclaimer: If these films are yonks old and everyone's seen them already, feel free to take the piss and I'll see you in the bin.


----------



## UrbanX (Apr 28, 2011)

I was a walking zombie at work on Wednesday thanks to these. I'd highly recommend Heavy Water and also "battle for Chernobyl" to anyone who has an interest in the disaster.


----------



## Parkus. (Apr 29, 2011)

Watched the first one today. Really interesting, eye opening stuff.


----------



## John_D (Apr 29, 2011)

Have watched both now, many thanks for the heads up, well worth watching. (Heavy water is on You Tube, in 6 parts, starting here:- [nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=btCavtbkbho[/nomedia]


----------



## spitfire (Apr 29, 2011)

John_D said:


> Have watched both now, many thanks for the heads up, well worth watching. (Heavy water is on You Tube, in 6 parts, starting here:- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=btCavtbkbho



40D are not showing it !

But you can get in two parts here.

[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=btCavtbkbho[/nomedia]
[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WdGFmihVJhI[/nomedia]


----------



## Munchh (Apr 29, 2011)

I felt particularly uncomfortable with the enormity of the nuclear eternity concept. The repository is to be sealed in 100 years time, full of a product with a shelf life of 100,000 years. As an explorer, when would the 'don't dig up the dead' message stop you going in anywhere?

The idea of extracting useful bi-product of spent fuel rods is interesting albeit equally scary.

Great to see pre incident footage of Pripyat and Cherbobyl. The undertone was aptly tragic with the poems alongside the visual commentary. Thoughtful and thought provoking film making.

Glad I wasn't the only one late for work on account of these two films Urban X


----------



## Snapshot (Apr 29, 2011)

I didn't see the programmes myself but my wife is Ukrainian and her family lived in Kiev at the time of Chernobyl.

Her most vivid memory of the time is how all the children were shipped down to the Black Sea for three months, to keep them completely out of harms way.

Chernobyl is still a talking point in Ukraine. Just today The Kiev Post included this story: http://www.kyivpost.com/news/nation/detail/103200/, although there will probably be arguments and counter-arguments for many years yet.

Would love to be able to photograph the place now but I guess no chance of that for quite a while....


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 29, 2011)

Munchh said:


> I felt particularly uncomfortable with the enormity of the nuclear eternity concept.


I just watched that one and I agree. Two things I feel...what an amazing project & feat of engineering...but doesn't it also bring home how we've been parasites on this world, killing the body that's feeding us. I'm still in awe.


----------



## Snips86x (Apr 29, 2011)

I will have to indulge myself. I've allways had an unhealthy obsession with Nuclear fisson


----------



## John_D (Apr 29, 2011)

One thing that really struck home with me over the 'Nuclear Eternity' film was that fantastic engineering exercise will only handle the nuclear waste from one small country, Finland, for 100 years, makes you wonder what is being done with all the other nuclear waste being generated by the rest of the world?


----------



## Munchh (Apr 30, 2011)

John_D said:


> One thing that really struck home with me over the 'Nuclear Eternity' film was that fantastic engineering exercise will only handle the nuclear waste from one small country, Finland, for 100 years, makes you wonder what is being done with all the other nuclear waste being generated by the rest of the world?



Same thing as their 'interim' solution of water tank storage I guess. It is alarming when you consider how many more and bigger countries are producing and storing the stuff in this way as well.


----------

